# Thoughts on StableComfort Mat system?



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I actually haven't heard much of a down side from the people that use them.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

horse illustrated has a coupon for 100.00 off per stall


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Costs for stable comfort:*

On Lucoinc.com they advertise a 12X12 Stable Comfort mat system $849.00. I have seen the sectional lock together 3/4" types sell for $420.00 on the internet, and $650.00 for a 17mm (2/3") one piece rubber mat!

I am also in the decision phase on building a barn! I am most interested in the durability of the system.

I am also waiting for an answer regarding :can the cover be bought seperately? I looked at it at the Harrisburg Farmshow Horse Show this past weekend, and figure this would be the weak link of the system!


----------

